# Campfire Cooking Irons



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I have always wanted a quality set of cooking fire irons, and I'm going to order a set from here...
http://cgi.ebay.com/BX8JB-126555-Ne...ryZ87133QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://www.cjforge.net/
Does anyone else use fire irons? They can range from very standard, to quite ornate. But somehow, I just can't see a campsite complete without them. If you use them, what kind and where did you acquire them? They aren't easy to find these days. X


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have seen many campers with them, but I dont have any at the moment. I would like a pair, but like you say, you dont see them much anymore. I just figured I was going to have to make my own set, which i just havent taken the time to do yet.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, if you have the facilities, the possibilities are endless making your own set. You could do some very clever things with fire irons.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I would like to make a set of these myself, or at least have someone help. I have a friend who is a good welder, so thats a great idea. May have to look around for some good design ideas and build me some. :thumbup1:


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I have found a couple of very cool designs on EBay. :thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, I will check on there for some ideas. Thx
So did you already buy some, or still thinking about it? Which ones are you wanting?



xisle said:


> I have found a couple of very cool designs on EBay. :thumbup1:


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I purchased a set of these on Ebay because they were cost efficient, and I just want to start somewhere. They came with a good starting set of tools and irons.

BX8JB-126555 New Guide Gear Campfire Cookset - eBay (item 270267041187 end time Aug-26-08 08:10:32 PDT)


These are cool because they are four legged and they fold up...

DUTCH OVEN,COOKSET, CAMPING, OUTDOOR COOKING,BOY SCOUT - eBay (item 150283084416 end time Aug-20-08 19:49:36 PDT)


and I really like these too...

CAMPFIRE COWBOY OPEN FIRE COOK SET/ CAMPING/ DUTCH OVEN - eBay (item 270266821705 end time Aug-25-08 12:40:18 PDT)


I could think of some really cool things to do with fire irons. Some are in twisted rods...pretty fancy. I also went out today and bought my first set of cast iron skillets. I'll be seasoning them tomorrow. Now all I need ofr sure is a pot, a dutch oven, and a coffee pot, and I'm ready for some cowboy cookin'. lol. X


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are nice, gives me some ideas....May have to try to make something like that


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm going to customize mine by adding this little jewel to one of the uprights...

Adjust-A-Grill

It should be a pretty complete cooking station. I'll have alot of fun with it in any case. X


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

My newest purchase just came in

Amazon.com: Rotisserie Grill and Spit: Sports & Outdoors

I'm almost tempted to start a fire in the backyard just so I can use it :thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

That looks nice, good pick up. I would be very tempted to test that out myself. Let us know how well it works.


----------



## ikase33 (May 20, 2021)

I had been retired from an eight to five for 5 years and I'm nevertheless looking round for my 2d career. I've concept approximately being a Greeter, operating in Fast Foods, or Home Depot, however I'm capturing for creating the project with welding helmet, read more about it. But the stipulations are killing me. For some purpose on-the-process education isn't provided.


----------

